# Toggenburg



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

1. 4yr old doe- Rowes breeding. 
2. Dry Yearling
3. 4yr olds udder.

All opinions appreciated!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

The 4 year old and the 4 year old udder are they the same goat? If they are the udder is uneven which is not good. I honestly don't like how plump her teats are that's just my personal opinion though. She had decent teat length, I'm not that good at critiquing udders though so I could be completely wrong. Body wise she looks to be a pretty nice looking doe!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

The yearling could have a leveler rump, and a bigger chest she doesn't look that bad either. That's all I can think of right now, hope I helped.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Delilah said:


> The 4 year old and the 4 year old udder are they the same goat? If they are the udder is uneven which is not good. I honestly don't like how plump her teats are that's just my personal opinion though. She had decent teat length, I'm not that good at critiquing udders though so I could be completely wrong. Body wise she looks to be a pretty nice looking doe!


Yup, that's the 4ye olds udder. She's in with a buckling (not hers) who sneaks in drinks when he can. Hence the crooked udder. 

Her teats are quite large and like you, I don't like them. I bought her as she is a GREAT milker and produces triplets/twins consistently. But those teats make it sooo easy to milk!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Delilah said:


> The yearling could have a leveler rump, and a bigger chest she doesn't look that bad either. That's all I can think of right now, hope I helped.


You did! Thank you! I just wanted to know if they were a good start or I should get new ones.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The doe could be blended better in the front. I'd like to see her udder actually full. Sneaky boy :laugh:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

silveira_ranch said:


> Yup, that's the 4ye olds udder. She's in with a buckling (not hers) who sneaks in drinks when he can. Hence the crooked udder.
> 
> Her teats are quite large and like you, I don't like them. I bought her as she is a GREAT milker and produces triplets/twins consistently. But those teats make it sooo easy to milk!


That's great! I'm glad she's easy to milk!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> The doe could be blended better in the front. I'd like to see her udder actually full. Sneaky boy :laugh:


When you say "better blended", what do you mean by that?

And I'll try to get a photo of when she is really full!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OMG, Rowe, as in Joan Rowe? If so I know her and her family! She used to be, if not, still is a Dairy goat judge, her brother Stuart Rowe has the world famous, world grand champion Innisfail milking shorthorn herd.
I actually was talking to her a few months ago, and went to visit Stuart and Emily, and picked up some calves from them.

Conformation wise, the 4 year old has almost perfect conformation, except I would like to see a bit more strength in the chine, and a tad more brisket. Now her udder should level out with being milked, and with it being level it should show her attachments for what they really are. The teats, really are not an issue, as long as they aren't crazy small, bulbus, or extreme winging.

And that yearling is going to go very far in shows! I do not see any part of her that needs improvement other than she needs a bit more level of a rump, but breed her to an extremely correct buck and that will fix the kids. 
If I wanted to a down right picky, picky, person, she could use an teensy bit more brisket, but she will get more with age.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

silveira_ranch said:


> When you say "better blended", what do you mean by that?
> 
> And I'll try to get a photo of when she is really full!


 Better blended, the brisket should join into the neck without any indentations, it should blend into the neck smoothly.
The neck to the withers should join smoothly too. Thats what we mean when we say _____ could be better blended, it needs to join more smoothly


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> OMG, Rowe, as in Joan Rowe? If so I know her and her family! She used to be, if not, still is a Dairy goat judge, her brother Stuart Rowe has the world famous, world grand champion Innisfail milking shorthorn herd.
> I actually was talking to her a few months ago, and went to visit Stuart and Emily, and picked up some calves from them.
> .


Yup, Joan Rowe. 

Sylvia (4yr old doe) was bred by her. The yearlings is from her lines as well. I'd love to get a buck from her but have heard its nearly impossible now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

silveira_ranch said:


> Yup, Joan Rowe.
> 
> Sylvia (4yr old doe) was bred by her. The yearlings is from her lines as well. I'd love to get a buck from her but have heard its nearly impossible now.


Yes, getting a buck from us (Me, Joan, Kristi, Linda, Cinni, everyone I know) It's near impossible. We like to have all the marbles, so to say.
So I would say, try another breeder, If you have to, one out of state and get one shipped in.
This year was the first in probably 8 years that Kristi has sold bucks.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Hm. Interesting.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You might also just ask Joan, she is getting pretty old now, she might part with one...


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> You might also just ask Joan, she is getting pretty old now, she might part with one...


I had emailed her this morning. 

This is my current buck. Out of Rowe's Fairtrade Freedom and an Evies Toggs doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Very ideal buckling, I like him.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm tempted to ask how much these goats cost. Guessing A LOT.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm tempted to ask how much these goats cost. Guessing A LOT.


That much


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm tempted to ask how much these goats cost. Guessing A LOT.


Ha! Well, if you want the best... Plus I use the milk so having great milkers was worth the price tag!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Your Toggs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> Your Toggs are gorgeous!!!


Thank you! Although I can't take much credit for them.  But I'd like to think I did good in picking them out! Haha.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

silveira_ranch said:


> Ha! Well, if you want the best... Plus I use the milk so having great milkers was worth the price tag!


I actually HATE goats milk 
But I use it for litters of puppies, bottle goats, bottle calves, cats, kittens, etc. I only drink cows milk, but even still a heavy milking doe, with show ablities, and one of good show lines, is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I actually HATE goats milk
> But I use it for litters of puppies, bottle goats, bottle calves, cats, kittens, etc. I only drink cows milk, but even still a heavy milking doe, with show ablities, and one of good show lines, is worth their weight in gold.


Do you save it for bottle goats? Ie., freeze it and then then defrost it as needed?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

silveira_ranch said:


> Do you save it for bottle goats? Ie., freeze it and then then defrost it as needed?


 Right around this time, everything has had babies, so I don't have to save it, but I do save some, and a save a few gallons of colostrum. I have a freezer just for milk and colostrum, along with a fridge for it too. 
When I need it, or am close to needing it I take some out of the freezer and stick it in the fridge to thaw, then I heat it up on the stove or microwave it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I normally save some of the milk at the end of the year when I'm done bottle feeding everything. I keep around 30 gallons in the freezer, just in case


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't know much about showing, conformation ect, but I just wanted to say I think your Toggs are beautiful.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow...those are absolutely beautiful toggs! i'm drooling..... lol


----------

